# تنظيم الوقت للدكتور إبراهيم الفقي



## ROWIS (13 سبتمبر 2012)

*تنظيم الوقت
يقول أحد المديرين: "لقد كان نهاري جنونياً، تلقيت أكثر من أثنى عشر أتصالاً هاتفياً وحضرت ثلاثة اجتماعات وعالجت عدداً لا يحصى من الأوراق وأجبت عن خمسة تساؤلات لخمسة زملاء وصلوا فجأة إلى مكتبي وكان عليّ أن أحل أزمتين أساسيتين. لقد كنت منهمكاً طيلة الوقت في العمل إلا أنني لا أشعر الآن بأنني حققت شيئاً على الإطلاق".
اليوم = 86400 ثانية، لماذا يكفي هذا الوقت بعض الناس لإدارة المؤسسات الضخمة والبعض يعجز عن انجاز بعض الأعمال البسيطة، الفرق يكمن في فاعلية استغلال الوقت.
تهدف عملية تنظيم الوقت إلى استخدام الوقت المتاح لك كل أسبوع وكل يوم لتنفيذ المهام المنوطة بك في خطتك.

تذكر:
-الواجبات دائماً أكثر من الأوقات.
-أنت لا تملك أكثر من 24 ساعة يومياً أو 168 ساعة أسبوعياً.

وللقيام بالتنظيم الجيد لوقتك عليك أن تقوم بالمهام التالية:
أولاً: إدراك أهمية الوقت:
إن الذين لا يدركون أهمية أوقاتهم هم أكثر الناس تضييعاً لها، وإلا فلم يحافظ على وقته من لم يعلم قيمته؟! ولذلك فإننا ننصح بعدة نصائح في هذا المجال لإدارك أهمية ما لديك من وقت فتعال معي:
-وقت الفراغ هو خرافة وضعها الفارغون، فلا تردد هذا اللفظ ولا تستعمله فإنه لا فراغ إلا عند التافهين.
-قال الحسن رحمة الله: "أدركت أقواماً كان أحدهم أشح على عمره ووقته منه على درهمه وديناره".
-إن كل دقيقة تمر بك تستطيع من خلالها أن تعبد الله أو تذكره أن تسبحه أو تشكره أو تؤدي خدمة للآخرين أو تعمل خيراً او تمنع شراً، فكم تساوي هذه الدقيقة إذن؟
-هناك معادلة بديهية ينبغي إداركها وهي أنه لا قيمة للوقت عن الفارغين ولا قيمة للفارغين في الحياة وبين الناس.
-الغرب يقدرون أوقاتهم ودقائقهم وساعاتهم بقياس الدولار واليوور.
-عاشر وخالط الذين يهتمون بأوقاتهم كي تصيبك العدوى، وإياك والفارغين، وابحث عن دواء يمنع عدواهم.
-ما من العلماء والصالحين أحد إلا وهو حريص على كل دقيقة من وقته وما من الجهال والمذنبين أحد إلا وهو مُضيع لأوقاته، فتدبر.

ثانياً: قف وقفة حزم:
كثير ممن تضييع أوقاتهم من غير فائدة هم أناس غير حازمون وفي كثير من الأحيان مترددون لا يستطيعون أخذ القرارات ولا إصلاح الخطأ من حياتهم وذلك من أكبر الأسباب التي تؤثر في ذهاب الأوقات وضياعها، ولذلك فعليك بإمعان النظر في النصائح التالية:
-قف مع نفسك وحاسبها
-سُئل أحد الإداريين الناجحين: "ما الذي يمنع الناس من النجاح؟" فأجاب: "الأهداف غير الواضحة".
-حاول أن تستعمل الكتابة في إنجاز الأشياء وتذكرها فإن ذلك يبعد عنك القلق والهم وسوف تستطيع أن تنام بعمق إذا كانت واجباتك مدونة.
-المفكرة اليومية وسيلة ناجحة ولكن تحتاج إلى أناس يقظين!
-إياك أن تكتب برنامج يومياً تستغرق في كتابته ساعة ثم تنساه في مكان ما
-إذا وضعت لنفسك جدولاً للعمل والاستفادة من الأوقات فأعط فرصة للتعديل فيه عند الحاجة.
-لا تثقل على نفسك أثناء وضعك لجداولك ولا تكن مثالياً أكثر من اللازم وحاول أن تقترب من الواقع لتقترب من النجاح.

ثالثاً: حدد أولوياتك جيداً:
إعداد قائمة الأعمال اليومية، إن التخطيط اليومي لوقتك هو خطوتك الأولى في تنظيم الوقت، إن فقدان التخطيط  اليومي أو التخطيط غير الملائم هو السبب الأساسي للإدارة السيئة للوقت، فالتخطيط الفعال سيقضي على مشكلة تضييع الوقت.
والتخطيط اليومي غالباً ما يبدأ بإعداد قائمة تحتوي على المهام التي يجب إنجازها وجدولها الزمني، ولكن كيف تعد قائمتك؟
1-ضع خطتط الأسبوعية في متناول يدك أثناء الإعداد.
2-ضع قائمتك في نفس الوقت من كل يوم.
3-لا تضغ أكثر من قائمة (صغيرة).
4-أعد قائمتك الخاصة التي تناسبك.
5-اكتب كل نشاطاتك في القائمة.
6-قسم وقتاً على مهامك حسب الأهمية.
7-أجمع النشاطات المتشابهة.
8-خصص لكل مهمة وقتاً محدداً لإنجازها.
9-راجع مهامك اليومية (تخلص من غير الضروري وفوض بعضها).
10-لا تجدول كل دقيقة في وقتك، أترك وقتاً للطوارئ.
11-تعامل جيداً مع الأمور الطارئة.
12-اترك وقتاً للراحة لنفسك، لأسرتك.
13-ضع القائمة دائماً في متناول يدك.
14-ألتزم بقائمتك.
15-لا تُفرط في التنظيم.

رابعاًَ: التفويض الفعال:
إن التفويض هو طريقك إلى النجاح، ففي إدارة وقتك يمكنك أن تنجز العديد من الأعمال في وقت واحد إذا استطعت استهخدام التفويض الفعال.
عليك أن تتعلم فن التفويض إلى الآخرين.
إذا كنت مديراً فوض دائماً بعض مهامك إلى مرؤسيك، وإذا لم تكن مديراً فابحث دائماً عن شخص آخر ليحمل عنك بعض مهامك، فليكن هذا الشخص زميلك، مساعدك،زوجتك، أحد أبنائك أو أياً ممن حولك.
كي تتعرف على التفويض بشكل جيد، اتبع هذه الإرشادات:
-ما الذي ينبغي تفويضه؟!
إذا قمت بتوزيع مهامك ونشاطاتك على الأولويات الثلاثة (أ)، (ب)، (ج) فإن ذلك سيسهل عليك كثيراً اختيار المهام التي يمكن تفويضها.
يمكن قياس الأمور بمقياسين:
1-مقياس الأهمية. 2-مقياس الاستعجال.
وبناء عليه تنقسم المهام إلى أربعة أقسام:
1-أمور هامة وعاجلة: وهذه تأخذ الألوية (أ) ولا يمكن تفويضها.
2-أمور هامة غير عاجلة: وهذه تأخذ الأولوية (أ) ويمكن تفويض أجزاء منها.
3-أمر غير هامة وعاجلة: وهذه تأخذ الأولوية (ب) أو (ج) ومن الأفضل تفويضها.
4-أمور غير هامة وغير عاجلة: وهذه تأخذ الأولوية (ج) وهذه يجب تفويضها.

خامساً: تنظيم مكان العمل:
1-حافظ على تنظيم جيد للحجرة: أترك فراغات كافية بين محتويات الحجرة تسمح بالحرية في الحركة. لا تضع كتباً أو دوسيهات على الأرض. حافظ على الحجرة نظيفة.
2-لا تضع على مكتبك إلا ما تقوم به الآن أو ما ستحتاجه خلال اليوم، بقية الأشياء لابد أن يكون لها مكانها الخاص في الأدراج، في المكتبة، في الحقيبة، في الخزينة أو في سلة المهملات، عند الضرورة أترك مساحة كبيرة على المكتب لاستخدامك الشخصي. افحص دائماً الأشياء التي على مكتبك وأعدها إلى مكانها الصحيح.
3-حافظ على إضاءة جيدة فوق مكتبك.
4-تأكد من ترتيب الكتب بشكل جيد في مكتبتك: قسم الكتب حسب موضوعاتها إلى أقسام واضحة. أجعل مكاناً خاصاً للكتب التي تستخدمها كثيراً.
5-رتب أدواتك في أماكنها: لابد أن تحتفظ بكل أداة في مكان ثابت. لا تترك على المكتب إلا الأدوات التي تستخدمها الآن فقط.
6-رتب خزانتك جيداً:
-احتفظ بنظام جيد للمفات لحفظ المعلومات.
-رتب الملفات حسب درجة الأهمية.
-اصنع ملفاً واحداً لكل مهمة، وضع به كل ما له علاقة بهذه المهمة.
-لا تنس أن تمتلك ملفاً للأشياء الهامة جداً والعاجلة (ضعه دائماً في متناول يديك أمام عينيك).
-أصنع ملفاً آخر للأشياء البسيطة (ذات الأولوية ج) التي ممكن أن تنجزها في الأوقات الضائعة في يومك (ضعه دائماً في الحقيبة).
-لابد كذلك من إعداد فهرس بالملفات إذا ازداد عددها.
7-سلهة المهملات هامة جداً: تخلص فوراً من أي شيء ليس له أهمية ولن تحتاجه بعد ذلك.

سادساً: ركز جيداً فيما بين يديك:
لا تسمح للشرود بأن يأخذ من ذهنك مأخذاً، إذا بدأت في مهمة ما فاعمل على إنجازها كاملة، فإذا ما زارك الشرود وأحسست بالسرحان، فذكر نفسك بثمرات الانتهاء من هذا العمل، وحاول جاهداً أن تكون أقوى من دواعي الكسل الخمول التي تزورك وتراودك عن إنهاء مهمتك.

سابعاً: تعلم قول لا:
تعلم أن تتفوه بها أمام كل من يريد أن يضيع وقتك ويقتطع منه بدون وجه حق، انتبه قبل أن تقول نعم وتزحم جدول أعمالك بأشياء ليست ذات أهمية، ولا تقلق خشية غضب من تقول لهم لا، بعد وقت سيتفهمون أسلوبك، وفي الأخير أنت الرابح من قول لا.

ثامناً: لا تتكرر المجهود:
من الآن برمج نفسك على عدم تكرار الأمر أكثر من مرة، فإذا بدأت في عمل لا تدعه إلى ما سواه ثم تعود إليه مرة أخرى فأنت بذلك تكرر من مجهودك في استرجاع ذهنك وذاكرتك فيما كنت بدأت به وتبدأ في الترتيب من جديد.

تاسعاً: التخطيط المنطقي:
قبل أن تبدأ بالتخطيط رتب أوراقك جيداً، وكن واقعياً في تحديد أهدافك ومخططاتك، كن منطقياً في تحديد الأوقات الكافية لكل عمل، فإعادة التخطيط تعني وقتاً آخر مهدراً. رتب أهدافك، أهدافك حياتك عموماً ثم أهدافك المرحلية ثم أهدافك القريبة جداً واجعلها لا تغيب عنك أبداً، ستشعر بالفارق الكبير، إن الذي يدري إلى أين يسير سينتهي حتماً إلى نقطة.
بعد تدوين أهدافك بوضوح ينبغي لك أن تسأل نفسك في كل عمل تقوم به، هل هذا العمل يقربني من أهدافي أو يباعدني عنها أم يقف بي فلا يقربني ولا يباعدني أم أنه ربما يقربني وربما لا، وعليك ألا تقدم على ذلك العمل إلا إذا وجدته يقربك من هدفك.

عاشراً: تعامل بقوة مع المناسبات الاجتماعية:
المناسبات الاجتماعية بوابة هامة للتعرف على الناس والانفتاح على الآخر، لكنها كذلك أحد أهم مضيعات الوقت اذا لم نتعامل معها بشكل جدي وحازم، لذا كان من الأهمية بمكان أن تنظر إلى الحدث الاجتماعي نظرة متفحصة، هناك مناسبات يمكنك الاعتذار عنها بدون أضرار، هناك من يمكنك إرساله لينوب عنك، وهناك مناسبات قد تحضرها وتستأذن بعد وقت قصير، المهم ألا تجعل هذه المناسبات تغرقك في بحرها.

تذكر: إنما أنت عدد أيام، فكل يوم يمضي عليك يمضي ببعضك، فخفض في الطلب وأجمل في المكتسب.

من كتاب [ إدارة الوقت للدكتور إبراهيم الفقي ]
*​


----------



## back_2_zero (13 سبتمبر 2012)

انا بحب الدكتور ابراهيم الفقى اوى ربنا يرحمة . 
عجبنى الموضوع بشدة​


----------

